# ex-city dump truck



## WALKER (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm Shopping For A Hd Dump Truck And Would Like To Get One That The City Is Auctioning Off. I Live In Kansas City,kansas Which Is Wyandotte County And I'm Having Trouble Finding Out When And Where These Auctions Are Held. Can Anyone Help?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Call the their office to find out.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I think the good deals at municipal auctions have gone the way of the dodo bird (at least out here anyway). When I was younger you could get the vehicles for dirt cheap at municipal auctions, our high school parking lot would be full of old police cars, ambulances, trucks etc. after the local auction, but now they're getting top dollar. I haven't seen or heard of a municipal auction out here for along time, I think municipalities are trading them in or selling them individually. Here in Illinois there's a website for municipalities that has classifieds for municipal vehicles and "stuff" for sale, and the prices aren't to bad. I looked on the site and there was a link to the Kansas Municipal league site and I think there is a dump truck. Do searches for municipal vehicles for sale not auctions and you might find some. Here are some links:

The League of Kansas Municipalities
http://www.lkm.org/

The League of Kansas Municipalities Classifieds
http://www.lkm.org/classifieds/for-salepop.html


Illinois Municipal League (for Illinois folks looking for a truck or whatever)
http://iml.org/


Illinois Municipal League Classifieds
http://www.lkm.org/classifieds/

Fire Engine
http://iml.org/clps/clitem.cfm?adsid=69

1989 Ford F-800 Dump Truck 23,564 actual miles. Hydraulic plow and salt spreader. 10 foot plow blade. Brakes one year old. Good running condition. Used last winter. First $5,000.00
http://iml.org/clps/clitem.cfm?adsid=74


Missouri Municipal League Classifieds
http://www.mocities.com/default.asp?sectionID=52&groupID=64


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

You may want to look into the GSA (General Service Administration) fleet auctions. I've seen a couple of dump trucks there and I've bought three cars including the one I drive now, ex-naval base patrol Impala.

http://www.autoauctions.gsa.gov/

There's an auction coming up on the 21st in Springfield and there's a '90 Navistar 4700 dump truck to be auctioned off.


----------

